# How much should I audit?



## cdcpc (Sep 10, 2008)

For those of you who do internal audits--what amount of auditing is reccommended by experts?   For example, if the physicians had a total of 7,000 office visits for the month, would you audit 5% or 10% or another figure?  I want to get a clear picture, but I also want to be realistic  
Does anyone have links to official guidelines on this?
Any opinions?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 10, 2008)

i think only 10-15 charts per provider per month is sufficient - i dont think the volume of encounters should influence the amount you audit

how does everyone else do this?


----------



## dmaec (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with you ARCPC9491.
I do 10 charts per provider, per month.  Used to do 20! that was bit tough to get done!  10 works out great - they're audited before they go out (not back audited) and all the info is provided to the providers.  They actually enjoy seeing how they're doing.  They've cleared things (reasons why) up for me, and I've cleared issues up for them.  It really works out well.
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 10, 2008)

Plus, more than 10-15 seems redundant and usually the provider's documentation is repetitive and consistent with their own personal documenting habits - which we have to encourage the good ones and/or break the bad ones (i.e. Dr. A never documents ROS, Dr. B never documents 3/3 PFSH for consults, etc.....) I can audit 3 charts from one provider and be able to tell you exactly how the last 13 will be.


----------



## cdcpc (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks AR and Donna


----------

